# renting



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi can anyone tell us when we come over and look for a rental place would we be able to barter the price.Or would we have to pay the asking price.Any infor would be helpfull.

regards Tony and Jayne


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

tonyandjayne said:


> Hi can anyone tell us when we come over and look for a rental place would we be able to barter the price.Or would we have to pay the asking price.Any infor would be helpfull.
> 
> regards Tony and Jayne


Hi Tony and Jayne, we are not over yet but if the house situation is anything like the private school one then everyone is up for a 'deal'. I have been checking the webs ites for the past few months and the same houses appear to be on as available, this would indicate that they need to move, I would chance your arm, whats the worst they could say, NO!

Let us know how you get on.

Steve + Rebecca


----------



## matthew tinklin (Oct 8, 2010)

me and my family managed to get the priganal asking of 1200 down to 900 inc pool cleaning,bills e.t.c so they are pretty open minded people


----------



## Beth&Dell (Dec 24, 2009)

They dont expect you to pay the asking price i dont think anyway! our house was 1100 and we pay 700!! If you think it is valued correctly and can afford it then pay the price! but you will always get some knocked off (every little helps)

Where are you moving to?


QUOTE=tonyandjayne;385937]Hi can anyone tell us when we come over and look for a rental place would we be able to barter the price.Or would we have to pay the asking price.Any infor would be helpfull.

regards Tony and Jayne[/QUOTE]


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

tonyandjayne said:


> Hi can anyone tell us when we come over and look for a rental place would we be able to barter the price.Or would we have to pay the asking price.Any infor would be helpfull.
> 
> regards Tony and Jayne


Hi Tony and Jayne, just to offer feedback, we have just returned and managed to get a 4 bed villa with pool down from e1450 to e950 including pool maintenance, plus they are holding the place for us until late Feb 2011, the deals are there. Good luck,

Steve & Rebecca


----------



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

Beth&Dell said:


> They dont expect you to pay the asking price i dont think anyway! our house was 1100 and we pay 700!! If you think it is valued correctly and can afford it then pay the price! but you will always get some knocked off (every little helps)
> 
> Where are you moving to?
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

hi thanks for the info and we are looking at moving to the Larnaca area


----------



## saraf (Apr 24, 2009)

steveg63 said:


> Hi Tony and Jayne, just to offer feedback, we have just returned and managed to get a 4 bed villa with pool down from e1450 to e950 including pool maintenance, plus they are holding the place for us until late Feb 2011, the deals are there. Good luck,
> 
> Steve & Rebecca


Hi Steve and Rebecca,

where would be the best place to look for a property to rent, agencies or classified ads? and could you suggest any. Thanks


----------

